# oklahoma joes highland offset mods



## cardiowatt (Jul 1, 2014)

I have the little brother to the long horn. Looking to do some mods and wanted some ideas. Plansnfor a charcoal basket, tuning plates with a diflector, and a chimney extender to just above grate level. Still sealing up the gaps but there are a little less.


----------



## perly58 (Jan 2, 2015)

Did you get your mods done, I am looking to buy a OKJ Highland soon and need mod ideas as well.


----------



## cardiowatt (Jan 2, 2015)

It's a good little smoker. It take a bit to get up to temp the way I have it right now. I think it's more operator than smoker.  I have basket with dividers, tuning plates and dialect or from the fire box and a angled dryer vent off the stak towards the grill. Call me if you have questions.


----------

